

I pushed 30 of my programming related projects to github - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/i-pushed-30-of-my-projects-to-github/

======
viraptor
This is a great idea. I pushed my own projects to bitbucket lately. It's much
better to fork, or monitor projects this way. If anyone still keeps their
potentially useful projects on a blog or in some forgotten `~/tmp` directory -
please upload them - it doesn't take much time, and someone else might find
exactly when it's needed.

github/bitbucket is the new pastebin ;) (for projects)

~~~
illumen
Indeed, publishing code is good. Getting crits and reviews make you a MUCH
better coder. So does making code that other people use. Which can be very
different from writing your own code, or writing code that programmers in the
same room have to use.

I now prefer launchpad with bzr 2.x series. There's more room on there than
those pay sites. It's nicely integrated with ubuntu services (like ppa compile
farm etc). Also I can make bazaar projects of my other projects on google
code, github, etc.

Plus the launchpad source code has been released. I feel safer not relying on
a closed source tool if I don't have to. Also, there is a better chance I can
make modifications to it if I want.

I'm only one week into my latest love affair with bzr/launchpad... and so far
so good. I hope it doesn't break my heart again.

Google code has svn or hg support, but limits you to a small amount of
projects. Whereas the other ones limit you by disk space.

I hated the 1.x series of bazaar, but now it seems to be good quality, and
stabalising. There are now stable, and development releases, and the last
default format change before the 2.0 release was in 2007.

</preference>

~~~
garnet7
> I'm only one week into my latest love affair with bzr/launchpad... and so
> far so good. I hope it doesn't break my heart again.

I'd be interested to hear how it's going after a couple more months.

